# Generar fuente de calor con una resistencia



## danivil (Abr 5, 2007)

Hola, tengo una fuente de alimentacion de 6v, 375mA corriente continua, quería colocar una resistencia para tener una pequeña fuente de calor de unos 20, 25 grados, que resistencia le meto?

Gracias


----------



## mabauti (Abr 5, 2007)

La temperatura que genere dependera del medio de donde esté y el tiempo que esté activada.
Necesitaras tambien un regulador que encienda/apague la alimentacion a la resistencia calentadora.


----------



## danivil (Abr 5, 2007)

Vale pero que resistencia puedo poner??


----------



## JV (Abr 5, 2007)

Como bien dice el compañero mabauti, depende del medio donde este la resistencia, no es lo mismo generar 25ºC en un ambiente normal que hacerlo adentro de una heladera. No recuerdo bien la relacion entre potencia y temperatura, pero de lo que estoy seguro es que depende de la diferencia de temperatura con respecto a la temperatura ambiente.

Saludos..


----------



## pepechip (Abr 7, 2007)

con 6V y 375mA la resistencia mas pequeña que puedes poner es de 18ohm y 3W, empieza por esta y si de da mucha calor aumenta su valor o metele otra en serie.  tendras que calcularla esperimentalmente ya que lo que han dicho los otros compañeros es cierto. de todas formas si te varian las condiciones exteriores de temperatua tambien te variara en el interior.


----------



## kaucop (Dic 23, 2008)

hola .. necesito su ayuda ,yo quiero hacer una maquina de humo,para ello necesito hacer una serpentina de de aluminio,en la cual este arrollada una resistecia que la caliente ,el punto es que no se como hacer esa resistencia,la resistencia a la que me refiero seria muy parecida  a la que poseen los secadores de pelo,soldadores tipo lapiz de estaño, si me podiran ayudar les agredeseria mucho.
saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 23, 2008)

Puedes desarmar un secador viejo y reutilizar esa resistencia... con un voltaje bajo no se pone al rojo vivo... solo se calienta

O busca en una tienda de refacciones electricas alambre llamado nicrom que es el mismo... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/147340/


----------



## kaucop (Dic 23, 2008)

ok gracias,teniendo el alambre ,hago una especie de bobina y la enrrollo sobre la cerpentina? ,luego a la espira de alambre nicrom la conecto a 220v directos ?


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 23, 2008)

Nooooo ... si la conectas a 220V directos se va a poner al rojo vivo y puede quemar lo que le pongas.. a menos que la enrolles en algun material aislante y resistente como fibra de vidrio

Tienes que hacer pruebas para saber el voltaje adecuado que generara la corriente que necesites, tambien toma en cuenta que no es necesario que sea AC, puede ser un voltaje de DC, y el calibre del alambre influye en la corriente necesaria, un alambre mas delgado va a generar un poco de mas calor con menos corriente, pero no te sirve para objetos grandes por que va a tardar mucho en calentarlos

Saludos...


----------

